# Bicycle with USA Rail Pass



## shoreliner (Apr 12, 2022)

Is it possible to book space for a bicycle when using the USA Rail Pass? When booking rail pass segments with the Amtrak app, I don’t see the option to add bikes (or pets for that matter).


----------



## n3rdg1rl (May 27, 2022)

It depends on which train and where you're travelling from and to. Bring Your Bike on Amtrak This will tell you which trains are carry-on or checked. I would still call first because who knows when that page was last updated.


----------



## caravanman (May 27, 2022)

Best advice is to call an agent to try and add bikes...


----------

